# Hock locking



## Kelly1982 (12 July 2005)

I wonder if anyone can help me!!!

My horses hock on his back left leg has always locked but usually in the morning when you bring him out the stable and occassionally in the field but never when i am riding him and doesn't seem to bother him.  It locks and as he picks it up it sort of clicks where it is unlocking and then it is usually fine after that.

Anyway lately it has been locking quite badly to the point he nearly falls over trying to unlock it and then he is too scared to pick it back up again.  If you try moving him he just swivels on that legs to avoid moving it.

Yesterday it locked in his stable and he didn't want to come out but he managed to unlock it and i went for a quiet hack on him as moving it usually helps and it never does it when ridden.  When i first got out the yard the i could feel it unlocking with every step he took but he didn't seem in pain.  Once i had walked half way down the lane it stopped and didn't do it for the rest of the ride even when i did a bit of trot.

The only thing i have done differently is that he has been staying out 3 or 4 times a week lately instead of being in overnight and i haven't ridden him as much in the last 3 weeks but it only seems to be when he has been standing still for a while.

I called the vet and they said that they couldn't help over the phone and will have to come out and see him and he may need to go for x-rays.  Obviously i only want to do this if it is my last option.

I have been giving him cod liver oil on the nights he stays in but it hasn't really helped.

Does anyone have a clue what this might be?  Sorry for the long post!!!


----------



## spaniel (12 July 2005)

Sorry but I think the vet and xrays should be your FIRST option!!


----------



## nelson (12 July 2005)

You really need to get the vet out on this one. Make sure the horse has not been out of the box before the vet comes, so that they can see what the problem is really like.

It will probably turn out to be very simple, but you do need the vet to see it.


----------



## Kelly1982 (12 July 2005)

I know i am probably gonna have to get the vet out as obviously i cant risk it getting any worse for his sake more than mine but has anyone else had any expiriences like this and what it might be?


----------



## EmZak247 (12 July 2005)

Sounds very similar to a locking stifle - this can cause the leg to lock out and also makes a clicking noise.   You definately need to get the vet to check it out though as he will advise if Xrays etc are necessary or not - it may just be something very simple.    Also, how about putting your horse on a joint supplement such as Cortaflex - this is an excellent product and really works in making horses joints more supple.


----------



## CLS. (12 July 2005)

Are you sure its not the stifle that is locking?  Ive just been having a scout on the internet and cant find locking hock? Not saying your wrong by any means!


----------



## keeley (12 July 2005)

There is a young horse at our yard that has something similar happen - he went to the vets for xrays.

Turns out it is he ligaments/tendons are a bit long!?! and they slip over his hock (well something like that) he is only 3 1/2 and they think he should grow and it wont be a problem, but if not then he can have a small op to shorten them! its horrible when it happens though he just drags his leg across the floor!


----------



## Kelly1982 (12 July 2005)

I have spoken to the vet again and she seems to reckon that it sounds like stiffle locking too and said that i will need to up his excercise to build up his mucsles and see how that goes so i am in the process of setting up some more lessons (coz i haven't had any since i moved yards a couple of months ago) to get him using his back end more to see if this helps.

She also said that if it locks completely and he cant unlock it himself then to call a vet out straight away which i would do anyway.

I am going to get him some more suppliments as well and see if that helps (he is on cod liver oil but its not doing much).

Thanks for all your help and suggestions everyone


----------



## spaniel (12 July 2005)

Kelly Im sure you trust your vet but if this were my horse I would want the vet to actually come and have a look first before I upped the workload.  You could end up making things worse for the future without a hands on diagnosis, it may also mess up any insurance claims you may want to make in the future.  Your decision obviously.


----------



## Kelly1982 (13 July 2005)

I totally agree with what you are saying and if he is the same for the next few days then i will not hesitate to call the vet out as i was saying to my mum last night that i wouldn't want to risk any long term damage.

I went down there last night though and he didn't do it at all, when first coming out of his stable or being ridden so hopefully that is a good sign. I'm going to keep a close eye on him for the next couple of days and if i dont see an improvement then i am going to call the vet out.


----------



## Amymay (13 July 2005)

Are you sure it's the hock locking, and not the pattella?

Anyway the most important thing is to get the correct diagnosis, and you really must get the vet up to look at the horse, and organise x-rays as advised.

Good luck.


----------



## Emm (20 July 2005)

Kelly,

Sounds like your horse may be suffering from upward fixation of the patella (thats the posh name for it !).  When I bought my horse it was noted on his vets report that he could be pre disposed to a locking stifle.  Thankfully he did not ever have a problem..... I have heard that if the stifle won't unlock you could try to make him take a few steps backwards which sometimes does the trick.  I wonder if he would benefit from being turned out all the time so that he is constantly on the move as you say that he is worse when he comes out the stable in the morning but it never happens when he is ridden.  Just some thoughts that I thought may help !  Hope all goes okay.


----------



## twcowgirl07 (2 May 2007)

Hi i have a 4 yr old gelding  that is doing the same exact thing his hocks lock when i take him out but when i ride him it doesnt happen... i was wondering if you got the vet out and what he/she said about it Thanks


----------

